# How do you wash your van?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you ******ed?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

When it rains it gets washed. If I had a new van I might care more. Washed or clean it's still ugly.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> I do not think there is a drive through car wash that I can take my van through without removing the ladder rack.
> Well it has been a month and I washed the van. Top to bottom took about an hour.
> I also noticed road stains that I could not get out with what I use to wash with.


Cheerleader fundraiser car wash :thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Are you ******ed?


 :001_huh: I take it you don't think it is necessary to wash a work vehicle?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Cheerleader fundraiser car wash :thumbsup:


Me and the wife were out last Saturday and saw one of those taking place in the wal mart parking lot, I thought "damn I wish I was driving the van"


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I do not think there is a drive through car wash that I can take my van through without removing the ladder rack.
> Well it has been a month and I washed the van. Top to bottom took about an hour.
> I also noticed road stains that I could not get out with *what I use to wash with.*




add soap to the water:whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't use soap. Use cleaner made for a car


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> :001_huh: I take it you don't think it is necessary to wash a work vehicle?


No, that is not what I think. I think a clean truck looks professional. 


I also think wearing pants looks professional but I don't have to ask anyone how to put them on.


Your are seeming more Cletis like every day. :whistling2:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it better to wash it in the morning or in the afternoon?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BBQ said:


> No, that is not what I think. I think a clean truck looks professional.
> 
> 
> I also think wearing pants looks professional but I don't have to ask anyone how to put them on.
> ...


 Just trying to get some ideas. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Is it better to wash it in the morning or in the afternoon?


 I pick morning.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> No, that is not what I think. I think a clean truck looks professional.
> 
> 
> I also think wearing pants looks professional but I don't have to ask anyone how to put them on.
> ...


 
this has been bugging me forever........


right leg or left leg first? :jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Is it better to wash it in the morning or in the afternoon?


I wash my truck at the end of the day.. this way it dries overnight in the garage...

It takes me (20) minutes to wash my truck.. having a good coat of wax speeds up the process...

I put hot & cold water to the hose I keep in the garage for those cold months and road salt...

Using Mr. Clean car was system leaves my black truck with hardly any water spots..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

There are some car washes that are big enough for full sized trucks and vans just leave the ladders at the shop.

Also look around for a detail shop they usually are set up with a couple of guys to hand wash with a pressure washer.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> :001_huh: I take it you don't think it is necessary to wash a work vehicle?


 
I think it gives a better impression to pull into a customers driveway with a clean van !


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I think it gives a better impression to pull into a customers driveway with a clean van !


Preference here: 


Painted signage/wrap
Magnetic signs
No signage
Which speaks louder....signage or shine?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> There are some car washes that are big enough for full sized trucks and vans just leave the ladders at the shop.
> 
> Also look around for a detail shop they usually are set up with a couple of guys to hand wash with a pressure washer.


Wow, unbelievable help here at this forum. Maybe you can help me out.

I like to eat, can you tell me where to go to find food? :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Preference here:
> 
> 
> Painted signage/wrap
> ...


 

I M O ... Signage AND Shine ! :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Wow, unbelievable help here at this forum. Maybe you can help me out.
> 
> I like to eat, can you tell me where to go to find food? :laughing:


Try the dumpster behind any supermarket ...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Try the dumpster behind any supermarket ...







:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Wow, unbelievable help here at this forum. Maybe you can help me out.
> 
> I like to eat, can you tell me where to go to find food? :laughing:


Oh I see.
I should PM you before making a thread?
This thread may see BS to you, if so, do like someone with common sense and just ignore it and not reply. Or be yourself and make some BS reply.
I am just looking to see how others handle something. it's a forum , not BBQ's sandbox.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Oh I see.
> I should PM you before making a thread?
> This thread may see BS to you, if so, do like someone with common sense and just ignore it and not reply. Or be yourself and make some BS reply.
> I am just looking to see how others handle something. it's a forum , not BBQ's sandbox.


:laughing:

You are not new here, we all bust balls, not just me.

You had better get thicker skin if you are going to keep asking dumb questions. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Wax on....wax off. No side to side. Circles Danielson. Wax on left hand wax off right hand.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> How do you wash your van?


I use a garden hose and nozzle sprayer and car wash soap. I'm a hack DIY'er, though. I'm not paying some "pro" a bunch of money to wash it properly. 

Isn't your van white? My truck is white and it always looks pretty clean, even though it's frickin dirty. I've probably washed it twice in the last 3 months. Mainly because I was ambitious and had free time. Now I have less of both, so "dirty" it shall stay.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BBQ said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You are not new here, we all bust balls, not just me.
> 
> You had better get thicker skin if you are going to keep asking dumb questions. :laughing:


 Thick skin I have. You thinking it is a dumb question makes you look dumb. I figure you must be missing HacksWork.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Just trying to get some ideas. Sorry to bother you.


He can't help himself. :no:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Wow, unbelievable help here at this forum. Maybe you can help me out.
> 
> I like to eat, can you tell me where to go to find food? :laughing:


I think I can help out here...

If you want to prepare the food yourself go to the super market. That's where all the unprepared food is.

If you want it already cooked and ready to eat, go to a restaurant. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

flyboy said:


> I think I can help out here...
> 
> If you want to prepare the food yourself go to the super market. That's where all the unprepared food is.
> 
> ...


That is perfect, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Step 1. Dump boyfriend. (Sorry b4t )
Step 2. Find a woman and get married
Step 3. Ask when dinner will be ready.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Step 1. Dump boyfriend. (Sorry b4t )
> Step 2. Find a woman and get married
> Step 3. Ask when dinner will be ready.


What was the question?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

flyboy said:


> What was the question?


How to wash the van? :laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

flyboy said:


> What was the question?


 FrunkSlamer had no rhyme or reason. He just slings crap hoping it will stick.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> FrunkSlamer had no rhyme or reason. He just slings crap hoping it will stick.


*
HEY NO I DON'T!*

(care if it sticks)


----------

